# explanation of the usage



## Shounak

Hello,

If I want to say, "Explanation on the usage of auxiliary verb" shall I use شرح or تفسير ?


----------



## elroy

I would use تفسير.


----------



## Shounak

Thanks. Is there any difference between شرح and تفسير


----------



## Mahaodeh

elroy said:


> I would use تفسير.


In this context I would use شرح if you are just explaining, and تفصيل if it includes elaboration and mentioning things that were not mentioned before.


Shounak said:


> Is there any difference between شرح and تفسير


Yes.

الشرح is to explain something that is not understood and make it understood. It's usually used to explain something that requires the use of the intellect in one way or the other. The point is not to explain specifics in order for the whole to be understood, the point is to explain the whole from the start. It generally includes no interpretation or reading between the lines although it may have some elaboration.

التفسير is to explain something that is ambiguous, vague, or obscure. It's usually used to explain something where meanings of words need to be given or when there is a certain subtext that needs to be clarified (example, a background that was not mentioned directly). It only means explain in the sense that you are explaining some omitted information or clarifying semantics. As such, it's the opposite of the first: you explain specifics that would automatically make the whole clear. It usually includes some level of interpretation especially when attempting to read between the lines.

That's why we would say: شرح الجهاز الهضمي and تفسير القصيدة الفلانية - the first is about explaining how the digestive system works, the second is explaining what the poet [_most probably_] means.


----------



## fdb

In classical Arabic tafsīr is used almost exclusively to mean an explanation of the literal meaning of the Qurʼān (as opposed to taʼwīl, the explanation of its esoteric meaning). A “commentary” on any other book (for example: poetry) is sharḥ. Of course, the modern usage is different.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I didn't want to get into تفسير القرآن وشرح الأحاديث because sometimes words have specific meanings when it comes to religious usage. I didn't think that Shounak was asking about that anyway.

Having said that, I don't believe that modern usage changed a lot as تفسير القرآن is about explaining the meanings of specific words or mentioning the background (أسباب النزول) - well, at least that's what it is in the Arabic تفسير.


----------



## elroy

تفسير استخدام الأفعال المساعدة sounds totally natural to me.


----------



## Shounak

Thank you everybody for the wonderful explanation. elroy I did the same تفسيرعلى استخدام الأفعال المساعدة . Just added a على. Is that fine?


----------



## elroy

تفسير استخدام الأفعال المساعدة suggests that the explanation is comprehensive.

If you want to say that you'll only be explaining certain aspects, you could say تفسير حول استخدام الأفعال المساعدة.


----------



## Shounak

Ok. If I add 'ala' for *explanation on*, will that be wrong?


----------



## elroy

Yes.


----------



## Shounak

Ok. So what should I write if I want to write *explanation on* ?


----------



## elroy

I answered that in #9.


----------



## cherine

Shounak said:


> Ok. So what should I write if I want to write *explanation on* ?


It's شرح على but the proposition is totally unnecessary here, if you add it, it would mean commentary more than explanation.


----------



## apricots

Explanation on sounds awkward in English, anyway. It should be explanation of.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> It's شرح على but the proposition is totally unnecessary here


I don't recall ever seeing على with شرح. I have seen عن, although I think it's better to skip the proposition altogether. Was this a typo or do they use على in Egypt?


----------



## elroy

apricots said:


> Explanation on sounds awkward in English, anyway. It should be explanation of.


 Agreed.  This occurred to me after posting. 


Mahaodeh said:


> I don't recall ever seeing على with شرح.


 Same.  I was going to post something similar to your post.


----------



## cherine

Mahaodeh said:


> I don't recall ever seeing على with شرح. I have seen عن, although I think it's better to skip the proposition altogether. Was this a typo or do they use على in Egypt?


If you check the wealthy heritage of Arabic writing in early Islamic periods and till maybe the late 19th century or even early 20th, you'll find plenty of books with the title شرح فلان على كذا, and you can google الشروح على and شرح على and you'll find many many titles, like الشروح على أرسطو or شروح على صحيح البخاري...etc.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Wow, I don't think I've seen that before. It doesn't seem to be something used in MSA.


----------



## Abu Talha

Shounak said:


> Thanks. Is there any difference between شرح and تفسير


Just adding the linguistic meanings:
فسر has to to do with uncovering or revealing something. It can be used to give explain the meaning of something.
شرح has to do with widening or dissecting something so it can be used to expand upon and expound something concise.


----------

